# Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?



## BIG T. (30. September 2010)

Wir brauchen vom 9. - 11. Oktober ein Angelboot in / bei Großenbrode. Wir sind 4 Mann und haben bisher nur einen Vermieter am Wassersportzentrum aufgetan, der mir recht teuer erscheint (100,- pro Tag für 40PS Boot ohne Sprayhood und dann noch recht klein für 4 Erw.). Hat jemand 'nen Tipp? |kopfkrat
Danke 
T.


----------



## Nordlicht (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*

In Gro`brode ist nicht viel mehr.
Evtl. solltet ihr nach Fehmarn oder Umgebung ausweichen.

Sieh mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64232


----------



## BIG T. (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*

Merci Nordlicht! Das war mal prompt! Ich habe gerade noch gesehen das der kleinste Kutter von Baltic in Heiligenhafen wohl noch 'ne Option wäre! Das wäre ja noch einen Tick schneller von Großenbrode als Fehmarn! Irgendwie kommen mir die Boote von den Fehmarn Vermietern alle sehr lütsch vor für 4 Angler! Teilweise sind das dann auch eher Ausflugsboote wo dann einer überm Bug knien müsste etc...
Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ganz heisse Tip...
LG
T.#h


----------



## guifri (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*



BIG T. schrieb:


> Merci Nordlicht! Das war mal prompt! Ich habe gerade noch gesehen das der kleinste Kutter von Baltic in Heiligenhafen wohl noch 'ne Option wäre! Das wäre ja noch einen Tick schneller von Großenbrode als Fehmarn! Irgendwie kommen mir die Boote von den Fehmarn Vermietern alle sehr lütsch vor für 4 Angler! Teilweise sind das dann auch eher Ausflugsboote wo dann einer überm Bug knien müsste etc...
> Vielleicht kommt ja noch der ganz heisse Tip...
> LG
> T.#h



Ihr könnt doch die Korsö oder Venatus beim BTC bzw. jetzt Bootscenter Bielefeld mieten. Falls die Venatus wieder da ist, würde ich die mieten. Sind 180 € pro Tag plus Diesel.

Bei mehreren Tagen könnt ihr Rabatt aushandeln. Die Körsö koste 150 pro Tag, ab 2 Tagen wird´s schon günstiger und Ausfalltage müsst ihr nicht zahlen.

Ich hatte letztes Wochenende die Korsö. Da Sonntag keine Ausfahrt möglich war, gab´s Geld zurück. Dann gab´s natürlich für den einen Samstag keinen Rabatt mehr.

Ich würde immer pro Person lieber ein paar Euros mehr zahlen für das eigene Boot als für den Kutter. Bringt mit den richtigen Leuten m.E. mehr Laune.

Und Minikutter in Heiligenhafen mieten, macht bootstechnisch wenn ihr auf die andere Seite wollt, viel mehr Fahrzeit als von GroBro.


----------



## BIG T. (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*

Hm, klingt auch irgendwie logisch! Aber hat man denn zu 4 auf der Korsö genug Platz? Sieht irgendwie so lütt aus und wenn das dann noch schifft ohne Ende will man sich vielleicht auch mal unter einem Dach einfinden können, sonst verwässerts einem ja den Kaffee 
Ist die Venatus grösser als die Korsö?


----------



## guifri (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*



BIG T. schrieb:


> Hm, klingt auch irgendwie logisch! Aber hat man denn zu 4 auf der Korsö genug Platz? Sieht irgendwie so lütt aus und wenn das dann noch schifft ohne Ende will man sich vielleicht auch mal unter einem Dach einfinden können, sonst verwässerts einem ja den Kaffee
> Ist die Venatus grösser als die Korsö?



Die Venatus war nicht da, weil irgendwo auf ner Ausstellung.

Zum Angeln hast Du mit 4 Mann genug Platz. In den Steuerstand könnte man sich mit 4 reindrängeln. Vorne sind 2 separate Sitze und da ist noch eine Rücksitzbank, wo man mit 2 Mann sitzen kann. Da ist nicht so viel Platz, aber nen dicken Schauer abwarten oder Stellenwechsel kann man da drin verbringen. Zum Angeln mit 4 Mann geht es aber prima.

Ruf einfach mal in Bielefeld an. Der Herrr Fischer kann dir sagen, ob ide Venatus wieder da ist und ob die hrößer ist. Ich dneke, dass die sich nicht viel tun. Nur, die Körsö ist langsam.... max 7,5 kn. Die Venaus soll 20 kn machen. Das wären mir die paar Euronen mehr wert


----------



## baltic25 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*

Hallo
ich hatte die Venatus im August gehabt...was sollich sagen...das Boot ist klasse bei gutem Wetter...aber jetzt....noch nicht mal ein Unterstellplatz...im Steuerstand kann man wenn man sich klein macht mit 2Mann stehen...und dann der Preis von 180 Euronen...vollkommen überzogen...wenn du den Diesel nochdazu rechnest bist du locker bei220-250 Euro und und das ist ein bischen viel..finde ich...aber wie gesagt, bei gutem Wetter ruhiger See ist das schon ein gutes Bötchen|bla:....

Aber ich persönlich steh auf die Baltic2 in HH....ist zwar etwas langsam, dafür immer sicher,man kann sich aufwärmen und was warmes zu trinken machen,kann mit 2Mann gut darauf schlafen.dh ich lege das Boot Großendrode oder Warnmünde in den Hafen, und fahre dann von dort aus los, und die kosten sind auch überschaubar...

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## guifri (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Aber ich persönlich steh auf die Baltic2 in HH....ist zwar etwas langsam, dafür immer sicher,man kann sich aufwärmen und was warmes zu trinken machen,kann mit 2Mann gut darauf schlafen.dh ich lege das Boot Großendrode oder Warnmünde in den Hafen, und fahre dann von dort aus los, und die kosten sind auch überschaubar...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

was kostet die Baltic2 und wie bekommst du das Ding in den Hafen? Wird das Boot dahingetrailert?

Mit wieviel Leuten kann man angeln und wieviele können sich gleichzeitig aufwärmen? Wäre evtl. auch mal was für mich...


----------



## baltic25 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*



guifri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was kostet die Baltic2 und wie bekommst du das Ding in den Hafen? Wird das Boot dahingetrailert?
> 
> Mit wieviel Leuten kann man angeln und wieviele können sich gleichzeitig aufwärmen? Wäre evtl. auch mal was für mich...



Nein...nicht getrailert...dafür ist Ding ein bischen groß....ich fahre sie abends rüber,dauert bis Großendrode ca.1,5Std. und lege sie dann bei Clemens in den Hafen....Angeln kannst du darauf bequem mit 5 Leuten oder auch noch mehr,ist geschmackssache... und in der Kajütte ist auch genug Platz für alle Mann...das Boot ist ja fast 9m lang und knapp3m breit...

Preislich liegt sie zwischen 125€ in der Woche/Tag und am WE 175€/Tag bei mehr Tagen natürlich günstiger je nach Verhandlungsgeschick...

Gruß
Baltic 25


----------



## BIG T. (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*

Danke Baltic 25! Das mit der Baltic klingt für mich schon recht angenehm, gerade was das Wetter angeht... Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach zu "bequem" |rolleyes ! Da unser Organisator wohl schon in Grossenbrode die Korsö reserviert hat, muss ich mal vorschlagen ob die Baltic eine Option für die anderen wäre b.z.w. vielleicht erstmal horchen wohin und wieweit wir überhaupt raus wollen.
Danke auf jeden Fall Guifri für Deine Info's zur Korsö, das hat meine Bedenken, zumindest was den Platz angeht etwas zerstreut! Habt Ihr Tipps welche Ecken sowohl von Grossenbrode aus, als auch von Hh. gut erreichbar sind und wo momentan gut gefangen wird?
Gruß
T.


----------



## guifri (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*



BIG T. schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Tipps welche Ecken sowohl von Grossenbrode aus, als auch von Hh. gut erreichbar sind und wo momentan gut gefangen wird?
> Gruß
> T.



Das ändert sich ja quasi fast täglich. Von GroBro Richtung Sagasbank habt ihr alle Möglichkeiten zwischen tief und flach.

Östlich der Sagasbank gehts bis 20m runter. Gegen Abend könnt ihr aber auch direkt vorm Hafen im Flachen probieren.


----------



## BIG T. (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*

Moinsen Guifri,
danke für die Tipps, also die Kameraden haben jetzt die Korsö klargemacht für 135,-/Tag "Dös isch fair"!#6 Mal gucken was geht! Warum sollten ausgerechnet wir mit dem Wetter immer Pech haben...#q Ich werde mal berichten wie's gelaufen ist. Allerdings waren die Mitangler auch ganz Ohr als sie von der "Baltic" gehört haben. Thermoanzug wird auf jeden Fall eingepackt...

Schönes Restwoe.#h
T.


----------



## BIG T. (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsvermietung in Großenbrode?*

Kurz was zu unserer Tour von Großenbrode aus!
Korsö war OK - Sa. konnten wir bei Böen von 5-6 Bft nicht raus, haben uns beim Spin- und am Abend beim Brandungsangeln in Dazendorf rumgedrückt-erfolglos#q. Sonntag war dann Boots-Tag, 7.30 Uhr ging es los, haben eine Weile ein paar Stellen abgesucht, dann sind wir gegen 14 Uhr vor Staberhuk Dorsch-Fündig geworden. Alle anderen an Bord haben ordentlich gefangen, ich glaube unser Champ hat da locker 30 Exemplare mit reichlich Maß mitgenommen und noch vieles mit gutem Maß wieder reingeworfen. Bei mir hat es nur zu einer "Familienportion" von 2 erwachsenen Dorschen gelangt|kopfkrat. Aber was soll's... Dorschfedern sind wohl wirklich out! Die Dorsche vor Fehmarn leben alle ihren Gummi-Fetisch aus... Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht!
Die Korsö war leider etwas untermotorisiert, man ist da schon sehr lange rumgetuckert um von A nach B zu kommen. Platz war aber genug da für 4 Mann! 
So long!
T.


----------

